
Breaking down San Francisco's car break-in epidemic - Xcelerate
https://projects.sfchronicle.com/2018/sf-car-breakins
======
briandear
Maybe the city could discourage break-ins by prosecuting more aggressively.
The approach of the police suggesting not leaving valuables seems like victim
blaming. “If you hadn’t been wearing that short skirt...” Getting a window
smashed is not trivial damage. Incidentally, insurance rates for the city are
much higher than in other parts of the Bay Area. Smash and grabs seem to be
much rarer in New York City for some reason which suggests San Francisco is
being victimized by defective public policy.

